# Reviews for Scotts Supreme Grass Seed Sun and Shade Mix?



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

So I spotted this Scotts seed on my last Costco grocery run - Scotts Supreme Grass Seed Sun and Shade Mix.

It lists the following grass types in the mix:

 Turf type Perennial Ryegrass
 Creeping Red Fescue
 Kentucky Bluegrass (KBG)

But it is weird that Scotts does not publish a breakdown by percent on the bag or on its website like most reputable seed companies do!

Just curious, does anyone have any experience with seed mix?

Link: https://www.costco.ca/scotts-supreme-grass-seed-3.8-kg-(2-pack).product.100657139.html (PS. not an affiliate link)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think canada product labels dont requiere details. Fertilizer bags don't say if it is urea or ams.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Canadian scotts seed used to show the break down of percentages but for some reason they don't anymore. If I remember correctly unless you get the bluegrass mix most sun/shade from scotts never had a very high percentage of KBG. With scotts seed you get what you pay for. It grows and it's grass but there are better options than scotts. Also don't let the 99.9% weed free fool you. There are grassy weeds in scotts seed.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Canadian scotts seed used to show the break down of percentages but for some reason they don't anymore. If I remember correctly unless you get the bluegrass mix most sun/shade from scotts never had a very high percentage of KBG. With scotts seed you get what you pay for. It grows and it's grass but there are better options than scotts. Also don't let the 99.9% weed free fool you. There are grassy weeds in scotts seed.


Heck, even if it is "only" .1 percent weeds there are still about 2000 weeds seeds per pound of kbg.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian scotts seed used to show the break down of percentages but for some reason they don't anymore. If I remember correctly unless you get the bluegrass mix most sun/shade from scotts never had a very high percentage of KBG. With scotts seed you get what you pay for. It grows and it's grass but there are better options than scotts. Also don't let the 99.9% weed free fool you. There are grassy weeds in scotts seed.
> ...


Very true. Imagine planting 2000 poa triv plants in your lawn. Lol.


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Heck, even if it is "only" .1 percent weeds there are still about 2000 weeds seeds per pound of kbg.


Wow! Hurts when you put it that way! 2000 crabgrass :nod: 2000 Poa :nod: Yeah, that is a nightmare for your average Canadian with little access to effective weed control methods, holy smokes.

Where do you buy your grass seeds from? I know of:

 Home Hardware: https://www.homehardware.ca/en/grass-seed/c/15546 (only Scotts seems familiar but that's obviously not the bar to strive for)
 Peavey Mart: https://www.peaveymart.com/lawn-garden/grass-plant-care/grass-seed (These are Tractor Supply Co stores rebranded.. TSC was acquired by Peavey Mart recently .. I think this one has better, specialized seed)

I haven't checked with any local nurseries yet (despite recommendations for nurseries, I have this *irrational* fear about how nurseries can ensure better weed-free mixes than larger industrialized stores)


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@smartbutpoor Try speareseeds. Also check the home town folder for other local sources.


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @smartbutpoor Try speareseeds. Also check the home town folder for other local sources.


Thank you! The website looks great, I'll check it out


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

@smartbutpoor I compiled this list of local sources last season.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19349

Also I was talking to a Brett Young Rep last year and he mentioned they make all Scotts seeds in Canada, it's just rebranded. BY has some high end seed and I imagine a very serious QA process. They have the capability but the Scotts stuff is just a lower end product.


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

davegravy said:


> @smartbutpoor I compiled this list of local sources last season.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19349
> 
> Also I was talking to a Brett Young Rep last year and he mentioned they make all Scotts seeds in Canada, it's just rebranded. BY has some high end seed and I imagine a very serious QA process. They have the capability but the Scotts stuff is just a lower end product.


That's awesome @davegravy! Feel free to add the HH and PeaveyMart links if you see good seed there.. Thanks a lot for this!


----------

